# 05+ Tacoma plows



## aloe

Just wondering if anyone is running a plow other than the fisher homesteader series on their tacomas?


----------



## White Gardens

Look into the Buyers Plows.




.......


----------



## jasonv

Buyers = snowdogg.
They don't look too bad. SS moldboard.

MD68 80" 24" SS .075" 1 1/2" x 10" 1 1/2" x 6" 1" 71"
MD75 90" 24" SS .075" 1 1/2" x 10" 1 1/2" x 6" 1" 79"

I would suggest the 75 is a better fit, since the cut width of the 68 is 3 inches less than the truck's width. The ideal plow for a Tacoma is an 84". For some unfathomable reason though, snowdogg's product selector only offers the 68. Weird.

Their product looks very similar to Arctic plows (what I got for my Tacoma).
Arctic recommends 84", but they suggest their "light duty" blade -- basically because the welded on front cross member is just a little too low to use the "standard duty" lift frame, so they sell the LD "kit". An UNADVERTISED OPTION they have, however, is to obtain a standard duty blade with the LD A-frame. LD is not actually any less durable than the SD. It has to do with the vehicles the different kits are intended for. There are three main differences between the SD and LD blades;
1) The SD moldboard is taller. 22 " vs 18".
2) The SD has standard snowplow springs, which are a little bit stronger than the fat short springs on the LD.
3) The SD includes gravel shoes, the LD has an option for adding them, but the implementation is a bit hackish since the shoe mounts are bolt on.

Arctic does galvanized frame + poly moldboard.

Also be aware that the height specs are measured differently on the Arctic vs Snowdogg. Snowdogg measures the height of the top of the plow from the ground when fully assembled. Arctic measures just the moldboard and doesn't include the cutting edge, so their numbers look a little bit shorter, but aren't actually. 22" Arctic is as tall or taller than 24" snowdogg.


----------



## aloe

I have the 6.8 homesteader. It Does work well...wish I had the 7.4 tho. I'd also like metal trip springs bc these rubber bands don't always let the mold board spring back! 

Now, since I have already drilled holes for the fisher mount into my frame....am I stuck with the fisher homesteader??? Can you ever put a different plow on it??


----------



## aloe

jasonv;1594909 said:


> Buyers = snowdogg.
> They don't look too bad. SS moldboard.
> 
> MD68 80" 24" SS .075" 1 1/2" x 10" 1 1/2" x 6" 1" 71"
> MD75 90" 24" SS .075" 1 1/2" x 10" 1 1/2" x 6" 1" 79"
> 
> I would suggest the 75 is a better fit, since the cut width of the 68 is 3 inches less than the truck's width. The ideal plow for a Tacoma is an 84". For some unfathomable reason though, snowdogg's product selector only offers the 68. Weird.
> 
> Their product looks very similar to Arctic plows (what I got for my Tacoma).
> Arctic recommends 84", but they suggest their "light duty" blade -- basically because the welded on front cross member is just a little too low to use the "standard duty" lift frame, so they sell the LD "kit". An UNADVERTISED OPTION they have, however, is to obtain a standard duty blade with the LD A-frame. LD is not actually any less durable than the SD. It has to do with the vehicles the different kits are intended for. There are three main differences between the SD and LD blades;
> 1) The SD moldboard is taller. 22 " vs 18".
> 2) The SD has standard snowplow springs, which are a little bit stronger than the fat short springs on the LD.
> 3) The SD includes gravel shoes, the LD has an option for adding them, but the implementation is a bit hackish since the shoe mounts are bolt on.
> 
> Arctic does galvanized frame + poly moldboard.
> 
> Also be aware that the height specs are measured differently on the Arctic vs Snowdogg. Snowdogg measures the height of the top of the plow from the ground when fully assembled. Arctic measures just the moldboard and doesn't include the cutting edge, so their numbers look a little bit shorter, but aren't actually. 22" Arctic is as tall or taller than 24" snowdogg.


 Don't think I've ever heard of arctic...


----------



## jasonv

aloe;1595237 said:


> Don't think I've ever heard of arctic...


Not one of the more well known plow makers, but they've been around for quite a long time. When I went in to the plow dealer here, I did so with a pretty good knowledge of plows and products that were available, and to be honest, wasn't really impressed with what I'd seen. So I went in to them, said to them "I need a plow for my 2011 Tacoma". They started saying something about Western, which I already knew was a rubber band toy plow, so I said to them, NAH, I need something I can BEAT on. So they introduced me to Arctic, and just so happened that they had one on the floor, and yeah, I inspected it closely, and it was beastly. Very clean design, simple, and solid as hell.

http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/index.php

They're made in London, Ontario. Dealers all over Canada and US. From what I know about them, they were originally painted steel frame, then optional galvanized, now they're all galvanized.


----------



## jasonv

aloe;1595236 said:


> I have the 6.8 homesteader. It Does work well...wish I had the 7.4 tho. I'd also like metal trip springs bc these rubber bands don't always let the mold board spring back!
> 
> Now, since I have already drilled holes for the fisher mount into my frame....am I stuck with the fisher homesteader??? Can you ever put a different plow on it??


What holes did you have to drill? The Arctic install kit required two holes to be drilled up into the front cross member / crash beam on the drivers side, to match two existing holes on the passenger side. Other than those two, it uses all factory frame holes. Having already drilled holes in your frame doesn't prevent you from installing a different kit, you just don't want to swiss cheese it with a similar kit that requires holes that are in the same vicinity, but not right on.


----------



## vtzdriver

Arctic matches up a late model Tacoma to their 'poly plow'.

This doesn't sound too different from a Homesteader.


----------



## zach5187

*tacoma plow*

I have a 1997 toyota tacoma single cab 4wd 4cyl and i have a 6' sno-way with down pressure on the front of her its an older 3 point 25 series handles the plow good. I use it for driveways. If you have a dealer near you i think that the plow is a quality product. good luck


----------



## jasonv

vtzdriver;1595952 said:


> Arctic matches up a late model Tacoma to their 'poly plow'.
> 
> This doesn't sound too different from a Homesteader.


Might want to install a BRAIN in your skull before making stupid comments like that.


----------



## jasonv

zach5187;1606188 said:


> I have a 1997 toyota tacoma single cab 4wd 4cyl and i have a 6' sno-way with down pressure on the front of her its an older 3 point 25 series handles the plow good. I use it for driveways. If you have a dealer near you i think that the plow is a quality product. good luck


6-foot is too short for a 97 tacoma. Should be 6.5 foot min to clear the tires.


----------



## jomama45

jasonv;1595742 said:


> Not one of the more well known plow makers, but they've been around for quite a long time. When I went in to the plow dealer here, I did so with a pretty good knowledge of plows and products that were available, and to be honest, wasn't really impressed with what I'd seen. So I went in to them, said to them "I need a plow for my 2011 Tacoma". They started saying something about Western, which I already knew was a rubber band toy plow, so I said to them, NAH, I need something I can BEAT on. So they introduced me to Arctic, and just so happened that they had one on the floor, and yeah, I inspected it closely, and it was beastly. Very clean design, simple, and solid as hell.
> 
> http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/index.php
> 
> They're made in London, Ontario. Dealers all over Canada and US. From what I know about them, they were originally painted steel frame, then optional galvanized, now they're all galvanized.


So what's happened since then, amnesia??????


----------



## linycctitan

:laughing:tymusic


----------



## dfd9

jomama45;1608536 said:


> So what's happened since then, amnesia??????


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## basher

aloe;1594766 said:


> Just wondering if anyone is running a plow other than the fisher homesteader series on their tacomas?


I have a number of customers using Tacos that are very happy with their Snoway. The Down pressure is great in driveways.


----------



## 2COR517

jomama45;1608536 said:


> So what's happened since then, amnesia??????


Hee hee hee...


----------



## aloe

I have a homesteader...was just wondering what else was out there. And, if anyone has changed brands to a different plow.


----------



## dcdlexmass

Have owned 98, 02 and 2011 Tacoma's and plowed with Fisher MM, Fisher Homesteader and Sno-Way plows.
Hands down ... Sno-Way with their "down-pressure" worked the best.
Only current units are the newer 22-series for the later model Tacoma's but their older 3-point series were better IMHO.


----------

